
Flaws in Scrum and Agile - mjswensen
https://www.pandastrike.com/posts/20150304-agile
======
k__
So true.

After working remote for a year now, I stopped asking my coworkers much stuff
about code.

I often don't even read documentation anymore.

I just open Github and search the code myself.

This is a bit slower the first time I search a repo, but not that slow and I
get faster the more often I do it and the answers I get are definite and not
"Well, I think I did....". Also it makes me more comfortable with using
libraraies, frameworks and such.

I also started doing this with my own code, because me from last month isn't
me now haha.

Face-to-face is good to talk about requirements, bugs and intentions, but not
for talking about code.

------
pteredactyl
Legit

